# Are the White Trout Still Plentiful in P-Bay?



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

I haven't fished the Pensacola Bay for a month or two and I was wondering if the white trout are still out there in droves.

Also, is anyone catching ladyfish or blues out there near the 3 mile bridge?


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

Just got home from kayak fishing 3MB, only 2 very small white trout. I caught 7 Redfish all but one were 32-36 inches. The lone keeper was 26 3/4".
I had something very big towing my Yak towards the pilons at about 10 mph all the while my drag screamin'. I was trying to back paddle with rod between my legs (didn't do much good) It finally wound up getting off.
I've caught quite a few 40" Redfish out of the yak and they didn't pull me near as hard or fast as whatever I hooked!


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Jolly Mon said:


> Just got home from kayak fishing 3MB, only 2 very small white trout. I caught 7 Redfish all but one were 32-36 inches. The lone keeper was 26 3/4".
> I had something very big towing my Yak towards the pilons at about 10 mph all the while my drag screamin'. I was trying to back paddle with rod between my legs (didn't do much good) It finally wound up getting off.
> I've caught quite a few 40" Redfish out of the yak and they didn't pull me near as hard or fast as whatever I hooked!


Tarpon maybe?..


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

I was thinking Tarpon possibly. I haven't seen any yet this year although I did see several pretty big splashes. It was a hell of a ride until I saw the bridge pilon coming up real fast :blink:


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

"we're going to need a bigger boat"


----------



## Jolly Mon (Jun 9, 2011)

wtbfishin said:


> "we're going to need a bigger boat"


That's funny cause that's exactly what I was thinking about after it got off!

Bbarton13 caught a big Jack Crevalle the same night so I guess that's a possibility.


----------



## Mudigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Caught tarpon in Pensacola Pass yesterday.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

White trout are usualy plentiful when we go, lots of big ones too.live shrimp and cut bait for baits of our choice.


----------

